# big rich sound for a duo in medieval music im impressed



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

First i was impress by Anima Mea(my soul) the duo of ensemble cosmedin than, this cd
*Ondas- codax martin cantigas de amigo*, sereously there only two and manage to pull this
hudge sound, this is incredible.

Im always amazed when small unit pull sutch accomplishement sutch a rendition
it like i was there in the half of the 13th century walking by...

Time travel is easy trough music, when you hear work like these true epic medieval music

Chapeau ! :tiphat:


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Any link to the recording?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

No i dont but it's on outhere record division arcana if this can be any help premont


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> First i was impress by Anima Mea(my soul) the duo of ensemble cosmedin than, this cd
> *Ondas- codax martin cantigas de amigo*, sereously there only two and manage to pull this
> hudge sound, this is incredible.
> 
> ...


Good find









Have you heard Marc Mauillon, I think you will see the mutual influences.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Mandryka said:


> View attachment 84464


Oh, if it is this one, I listened to it a week ago - a new aquisition. I was not aware, that they are Anima Mea.
I particularly enjoyed the more or less improvised but very tasteful instrumental interludes in this recording.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

This is not anima mea(ensemble cosmedin) personnel but Vivabiancaluna Biffi and Pierre Hamon.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Mandryka said:


> Good find
> 
> Have you heard Marc Mauillon, I think you will see the mutual influences.


Because of the common denominators Biffi and Hamon.


----------

